# navagation problems?



## SolaSaint (Sep 18, 2009)

I seem to have lost the ability to navigate the PB as I did when I first joined a few days ago. The normal front page used to show all the forum sections and now I only see the left side bar showing the CP with no ability to enter into the forums. I did finally trip across the ability to post this, but not sure if it will navigate back to normal after I finish this post? Has anything changed or have I goofed and changed my settings somehow?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 18, 2009)

All systems normal here. I'm on a MacBook using Safari.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2009)

Everything's normal here on Vista/Firefox. Do you use bookmarks, need to clear your cache, etc.?


----------



## Berean (Sep 18, 2009)

You may want to try using one of these rather than the main page. It will show you the latest posts.

http://www.puritanboard.com/search.php?do=getnew (New posts)

The PuritanBoard - Search Results (Today's posts)


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 18, 2009)

I tried going to new and today's posts and all I get is the listed posts and no other sections below? I use Firefox on a PC. ????????????


----------



## Berean (Sep 18, 2009)

So you can't see the tabbed main section on the Home page? 

http://www.puritanboard.com/


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> I tried going to new and today's posts and all I get is the listed posts and no other sections below? I use Firefox on a PC. ????????????



Correct. That's the way it should look. I never have a need to look at the fora; I just want to see the current posts, so I prefer New or Today's Posts. Clicking the icon at the top of the screen doesn't help?


----------

